# New Things =D



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

Fullface Flight SIXSIXONE helmet


Camelbak 2.0 litres
Shitty 3M lumberjack glasses  
Scott goggles

The scott goggles have UV polarization and dont have that rubber strip for a major grip for the fullface helmet, i hope they will be usefull for downhill.

:thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Man, you've got yourself a 2001 Flight helmet..... that thing must be rotten by now


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

I use a Vamoose II. Cheap and nice! I don't really know which year was made but feels nice and haven't crashed on it.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Nomas para no abrir otro post y porque este dice "New Things"...

LLEGO MI ROMIC!!!!

Ahora a ver si entra en la Switchblade... :skep: :skep:


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

y la picture?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

ROMIC? WTF.... solo son buenos hasta que explotan...

En cuanto te salio? Yo no hubiera pagado ni shipping jajajaja


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Fotos mas tarde en la noche... despues que se duerma mi chavito. Ahorita estoy en la oficina.

Solo pague el service y el shipping.

Los Romic tienen mala fama, pero quienes han usado alguno ultimamente les ha ido bien. La confiabilidad ha subido desde que dejaron las ventas OEM y se dedicaron solo al aftermarket. Las primeras series si eran horrendas en cuanto a fiabilidad.

De todos modos tengo un repuesto (el Roco)... y 90 dias para tronarlo. Es el periodo de garantia del servicio (igual que Push).


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Donde lo mandaste? Que yo sepa Romic ya no da servicio..


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Donde lo mandaste? Que yo sepa Romic ya no da servicio..


Uh?? A Romic. Hesperia, California.

Llamale a Deb si no me crees.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ah si, siguen en el negocio... aunque no sea el de las bicis..

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=389868


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Ah si, siguen en el negocio... aunque no sea el de las bicis..
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=389868


Siguen dando servicio y ventas aftermarket... Pero ya no empujan mucho el MTB.

Segun he leido, los problemas de confiabilidad se han disminuido mucho, pero les quedo la mala fama.

Tuviste que ir a buscar un thread para creerme??
No basta con haber hablado con Romic (Deb y Curtis), que me hallan cargado en mi tarjeta y que tenga un amortiguador Romic en mis manos?? Sheesh...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Dios mio que envidia! Un ROMIC ....OH POR JESUCRISTO!!!!!


Roco > Romic


Nah, esta chingon... avisanos como funciona.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Dios mio que envidia! Un ROMIC ....OH POR JESUCRISTO!!!!!
> 
> Roco > Romic
> 
> Nah, esta chingon... avisanos como funciona.


No tengo envidia de Roco... Creo que tengo uno...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Pero creo que tienes envidia al COIL y a mi bello ajuste de fondeo y compresion sin tener que abrirlo!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Pero creo que tienes envidia al COIL y a mi bello ajuste de fondeo y compresion sin tener que abrirlo!


Creeme que no tengo envidia del ajuste de fondeo, ni compresion... Mi problema es el opuesto. Por eso ahora tengo un coil.

Cero envidias...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Un coil... que no es Roco!


Le he encontrado la falla a tu logica.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Un coil... que no es Roco!
> 
> Le he encontrado la falla a tu logica.


Uh... no.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Uh... si.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Bueno... Basta de logica y filosofia...









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-04-09









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-04-09​
Sin embargo... voy a tener que hacer bricolage...

La cabeza del amortiguador no entra en los rockers por la miserable cantidad de 1mm. Rockers = 40mm, Romic = 41mm.

Nada para morirse, pero voy a tener que perder el tiempo yendo a la ferreteria a encontrar unos tornillos de 2mm a 5mm mas largos de cada lado y unas arandelas para usar de espaciadores.

El otro lado entra perfecto y no hay problemas de interferencias con el resorte en toda su longitud... no pasa ni cerca del cuadro y cuando se comprime la suspension, hay todavia mas espacio.

Si de alguien tengo envidia es de la Motolite de Roberto.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

....alguien quiere comprarse una vida.....


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> ....alguien quiere comprarse una vida.....


 :skep:  :bluefrown:


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

No se por que no me acaba de gustar, su aspecto digo. No se si será por que se ve como de antaño o algo... pero al mismo tiempos se ve más racing y tiene un look como custom, el resorte rojo ayuda. En fin, eso es pura estetica (determinada por la tendencia de los piggy bag) y no se como jale. No te olvides de hacer el comparativo contra el rocco y 5th.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> No se por que no me acaba de gustar, su aspecto digo. No se si será por que se ve como de antaño o algo... pero al mismo tiempos se ve más racing y tiene un look como custom, el resorte rojo ayuda. En fin, eso es pura estetica (determinada por la tendencia de los piggy bag) y no se como jale. No te olvides de hacer el comparativo contra el rocco y 5th.


No tiene piggy porque usa un sistema de tubos gemelos como el Double Barrel (pero ese funciona MUY diferente). El equivalente al "piggy" y el piston flotante estan en la parte externa del cuerpo.

La base del amortiguador(la cabeza, pues) tiene la valvula de compresion, que no entiendo bien como funciona y tiene un resorte que parece de reloj (resorte de torsion) y adicionalmente hay un circuito de compresion y rebote (shims) en el piston principal. Funciona de manera muy similar a un Roco... siendo la diferencia como actua la valvula de compresion que en el caso del Romic es un poco mas compleja (no mejor, ni peor, solo diferente) al Roco.

Si, se ve obsoleton y como hechizo... 

Ya te digo como se siente... en cuanto lo monte... :madman:


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

ritopc said:


> No se por que no me acaba de gustar, su aspecto digo. No se si será por que se ve como de antaño o algo... pero al mismo tiempos se ve más racing y tiene un look como custom, el resorte rojo ayuda. En fin, eso es pura estetica (determinada por la tendencia de los piggy bag) y no se como jale. No te olvides de hacer el comparativo contra el rocco y 5th.


Es que tenía que combinar con el avatar.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

warp, si necesitas los bushings me dices, solamente ocupé uno y vienen los mios en camino desde Montana.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> warp, si necesitas los bushings me dices, solamente ocupé uno y vienen los mios en camino desde Montana.


No hay pex por bushings... trae nuevos.
Gracias!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Gauss said:


> Es que tenía que combinar con el avatar.


A willy... la apariencia y el glamour antes que nada.

A quien le importa rodar o si la bici rueda bien??


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Que feo son esos shocks, pero ojala funcione bien!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Que feo son esos shocks, pero ojala funcione bien!


in sha Illah....


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> in sha Illah....


la tuya


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> la tuya


"Si Dios Quiere"

La usamos todos los dias, pero se pronuncia un poco distinto... "Ojala"


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> "Si Dios Quiere"
> 
> La usamos todos los dias, pero se pronuncia un poco distinto... "Ojala"


De hecho es "Si Allah Quiere" y se escribe In-Sha' Allah :madman:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> De hecho es "Si Allah Quiere" y se escribe In-Sha' Allah :madman:


Wikipedia es tu mejor amigo, no??


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Clarin.

Pero eso lo verifiqué en:
http://www.ahya.org/amm/modules.php?name=Sections&op=viewarticle&artid=149

No te ardas...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Clarin.
> 
> Pero eso lo verifiqué en:
> http://www.ahya.org/amm/modules.php?name=Sections&op=viewarticle&artid=149
> ...


El leon cree que todos son de su condicion...

La verdad es que mi memoria me falla (bastante) y cuando te aprendes algo desde hace siglos... ya no se acuerda uno bien.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

A alguien no le fue bien en el trabajo hoy.........


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> A alguien no le fue bien en el trabajo hoy.........


A mi me esta yendo bien... :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Pues ya esta instalada la porqueria esa...

Medio ghetto, pero pues con la extensa disponibilidad de materiales que tenemos por aca, ni pex.

Sorprendentemente, el amortiguador de 2.25" de recorrido no da problemas de interferencias. Asi que tanto Titus como yo, hicimos como el burro que toco la flauta y resulta que se le puede sacar 140mm de recorrido a la Switchblade de 127mm originales.

Esperen el ride report para el proximo lunes!!!









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-05-18









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-05-18









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-05-18









By warp2003 at 2008-05-18









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-05-18









By warp2003 at 2008-05-18









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-05-18


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Hehe, que bien!  Más recorrido 

Total.... cuando vamos a rodar? Yo sigo esperando mis rieles con los Maniacos xD Ya es un mes, pero ya no me extraña, seguro serán los 2 meses como siempre.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Gauss said:


> Hehe, que bien!  Más recorrido
> 
> Total.... cuando vamos a rodar? Yo sigo esperando mis rieles con los Maniacos xD Ya es un mes, pero ya no me extraña, seguro serán los 2 meses como siempre.


Pues estoy que rasco para el domingo... Pero no tengo forma de acercarme a los senderos mas que rodando (lo mas cerca desde mi casa son 16km ! De subida!!  )


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Pues ya esta instalada la porqueria esa...
> 
> Medio ghetto, pero pues con la extensa disponibilidad de materiales que tenemos por aca, ni pex.
> 
> ...


Y que onda con el lodo? un mm menos y le anda rascando a tu llanta...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Y que onda con el lodo? un mm menos y le anda rascando a tu llanta...


Lodo Vs Metal... Quien crees que gane??

Aparte, no pienso llevar la Sturdy en lodo. Para eso tengo la NN. La NN es mas bajita por un par de mm.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Lodo Vs Metal... Quien crees que gane??
> 
> Aparte, no pienso llevar la Sturdy en lodo. Para eso tengo la NN. La NN es mas bajita por un par de mm.


A largo plazo, el lodo...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> A largo plazo, el lodo...


5 años?? :skep:

Haciendo cuentas cuantas veces hace uno bottom out con una llanta enlodada....


----------

